
How fast are Apple’s new ARM Mac chips? It’s hard to tell - jaredwiener
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/23/21296365/apple-mac-arm-processor-silicon-chips-performance-power-speed-wwdc-2020
======
qubex
Personally I’m fascinated to know if (with adequate signing and side-loading)
macOS 11 “Big Sur” can be run on a standard iPadPro 11”.

